# Betta Can't Swim



## GuppyNGoldfish

So randomly my mom's betta stopped swimming. He just sits at the very bottom of the tank on his side and doesn't move. He has a very hard time swimming to the top to breathe and eat. We lower the water level a lot so it's easier for him and sometimes he'll come sit on one of the decorations which is right at the surface so he only has to move a lil bit to get to the top. Is there any medicine I can give him so he can swim again? He is roughly 1.5 yrs old.


----------



## MissPisces

Does he look any different? Are his fins smaller or ragged? Is his stomach bloated at all? Does he have any fuzzy white patches on him? Does his spine seem curved? 

A picture would help in diagnosing the problem, if you can post one. I hope he recovers soon.


----------



## majerah1

I agree,we need a pic of him.Sounds to me like swim bladder disorder.Some will get it and float while others will sink.Its usually due to genetics,food or water quality.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

No to all of those. Only thing different looking is he is a tad bit skinnier and you lays down in almost a "C" shape. I'll post a picture in a minute.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish




----------



## MissPisces

Have you gotten a look at him from the top? If his scales are jutting out (making him look almost like a pine cone), then it might be dropsey. Otherwise, I'd suspect swim bladder disorder like majerah said. I don't know what to do about that, but she probably would; she's the betta expert here.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Nope, nothing at all funny looking on him. Just skinnier and he has a really hard time swimming. How do you fix swim bladder? I was hoping I could get something like Melafix, but I know you can't use it on Bettas.


----------



## majerah1

From the pics he looks to have popeye,which is due to water quality.If thats the case he may recover if you keep him as pristine as possible.Otherwise,lowering the water level and keeping him cozy is about all you can do.I had one,you could see her Swim bladder,what was left of it.It busted so she couldnt control herself anymore.She lived for about two years like before passing.She seemed happy otherwise.

Have you seen those leaf hammocks?They consist of a plastic leaf and a suction cup.Perhaps getting a few of those to go around at different levels of the aquarium for him will help make his trips easier up.

I know several people who have made a special need tank for bettas in the same condition,out of totes.They use the shallow ones and decorate it with tons of plants and platform like things to help the fish out when they swim about.


----------



## Cat696

Betta can't swim because he is old and dying. That is all. They don't usually live longer than a couple years. Though certain types can last several years, it is unusual.


----------



## majerah1

In actuality the average lifespan of a betta splenden is six years.The ones found at stores are mostly old breeders and a couple years old already.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Ive seen the leaf hammocks. The water is low enough where he can rest on the barrel decoration and one plant and not have that hard of a time getting to the surface. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## snail

Aw, poor little guy.



GuppyNGoldfish said:


> Only thing different looking is he is a tad bit skinnier and you lays down in almost a "C" shape.


Do you mean like his body is curved? Is he always like that or only when he lays down?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

only when he lays down he lays on his side and "curves" his body.


----------



## alhays31808

hmmm... he looks sick to me, but i'm not a betta expert. my parents won't let me get a betta, even when i said i would keep it covered so the cats won't get to it


----------

